# Разное > Толкучка >  Продам книги по истории авиации Германии

## Intruder

Нашел вот такой прибор для пристрелки оружия танка Т-34\85 ЗиС С-53.....  1944 года
ПОДЛИННИК.

----------


## Intruder

См ниже...

----------


## Intruder

Книги об авиации на немецком  Альбомный формат Цвет, ренген, боковые проекции, история создания, модификации.

Без повреждений и вырезок состояние новых...

MiG Flugzege  1988                                 - 430 руб    
Sowietische Bombenflugzeuge                 - 450 руб   
Samoloty Wielosilnikowe                          - 850 руб 
Polskie samoloty Woiskowe 1945 - 1980   - 700 руб
Отправка почтой по России. Оплата на карту СБ.
Отправку оплачивает покупатель.
http://sd.uploads.ru/t/0XloR.jpg http://s4.uploads.ru/t/21icC.jpg http://s8.uploads.ru/t/jWJtp.jpg http://sg.uploads.ru/t/HGcts.jpg

----------


## Дарья Син

Актуально?

----------


## Intruder

> Актуально?


Да. Актуально.....

----------


## off-topic-off

> Нашел вот такой прибор для пристрелки оружия танка Т-34\85 ЗиС С-53.....  1944 года
> ПОДЛИННИК.


И почем прибор ? И где территорильно ?

----------


## Intruder

> И почем прибор ? И где территорильно ?


Ответил в личку.

----------

